# More bottle baby constipation questions...



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

I have 2 day old bottle babies and they had a little bout of constipation on Day 1 and I did an enema and it was quickly (immediately) resolved. But over today we have slowly switched from the remaining colostrum to whole cow's milk and the constipation is back; especially for one of the babies. I finally got her to poop, but I have questions!

If they don't poop after each feeding, should I go ahead and do an enema each time? 

Is there a general "rule" like, "if they haven't pooped in x number of hours, give them an enema?" That is really my question.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Try putting a small bit of Karo syrup in one bottle per day of the one having problems.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I always put a tiny pinch of baking soda in one bottle of the day when using cows milk. It is more acid than goats milk and the soda helps them digest it better.


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

I will try those! She hasn't pooped now in 12 hours. Just sat for an hour with her giving enemas and still nothing. Is there something stronger I can do for the enema? Was using warm water and olive oil.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How much are you feeding?


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

3oz every 4 hours


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess I should have asked how much they weigh too. Sometimes they aren't getting quite enough and they absorb everything so you don't see any poop.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Make sure their bottoms are clean; dried on poop can block them up. You could always try a little Milk of Magnesia. Not sure on the kids' dose, but I read somewhere it is the same as a human child's.


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Karen they are 5.4 lbs each. We are checking bottoms often for dried poop. Should I be feeding them more?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How are they acting? There is a difference with if they are truly hungry or just wanting the comfort of a bottle.


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

I think they would drink more if I offered it but I was just nervous about overfeeding them. Actually now that I added up their exact totals, 1 baby got 17.5oz over the last 24 hrs and the other got 17oz.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You are the one looking at them so it is hard to say. I tend to feed more than some. I can tell when they are still too hungry after a bottle. I only increase by half an ounce per bottle.


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

But shouldn't they be pooping at this amount?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

A constipated kid will usually act uncomfortable and hunched, like a person. Are they happy and active?

I've been told to add a bit of olive oil in their bottle to move things along, but I'm not sure how helpful this would be..probiotics will help of course.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

My doeling hasn't pooped in quite a while either. She pooped this morning and that's it. But she's happy and not uncomfortable.. Maybe I'm not feeding enough and she's taking it all in like suggested above. I'm getting a scale tomorrow


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

They are very happy, jumping around (thought all the jumping would help work things out), we've put some Karo syrup in their bottles as suggested, and olive oil. I guess I'll just keep an eye on them and give an enema if they seem uncomfortable. Definitely peeing a lot.


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Just wanted to give an update that both of my babies pooped today and the one really constipated baby pooped a ton!! I'm so relieved and they are too  So we put a small amount of Karo syrup in the bottles; each bottle every 4 hours for 3 bottles in a row. That seemed to do the trick so we will just try Karo in one bottle a day now to hopefully keep things moving. Thanks for all the tips while we worked through this problem!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That's awesome! Did you put olive oil in there too? Just curious if it worked, so I can try that too


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

I did try olive oil 1/4 teaspoon in a couple of the bottles prior to using the Karo syrup. But now we have a problem...the less constipated goat has scours- think we overdid it with the Karo.


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

picked up some pedialyte, Gatorade and kaeopectate. Gave 1 oz milk with 2 oz pedialyte at last feeding. Babies are still upbeat, happy...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

guessa1 said:


> But shouldn't they be pooping at this amount?


Mine often don't at that amount. I think you did right by being cautious and feeding small amounts, often. But after they have pooped the meconium (black tar stuff), and then the sticky yellow colostrum poop, it's normal for them not to poop that often. I feel this indicates "good digestion" as opposed to not digesting. If they are strong and active, I don't worry about it. If I get worried for whatever reason, then I don't hesitate to give an enema, because within reason that's not going to hurt them, but as far as expecting some regular BM after every feeding, not so much. This seems to be the same for my dam raised babies as well. I hate to see people add a bunch of stuff to the bottle when there is nothing wrong, but that's just me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't mix electrolytes with milk. Do one or the other.


----------

